# Youtube-Videos laden seeehr langsam !!



## Communicator (23. August 2010)

Hi,

verdammte Axt, alle Videos auf Youtube laden bei mir so langsam das selbst bei 360p die Videos zwischenladen müssen.

Woran kann das liegen ? 

Was ich gemacht habe: Cache bei IE gelöscht, Firefox probiert und Cache gelöscht. Nix,nada.

Was ich habe:

T-Com 25.000 VDSL mit getesteten 24.000 Downstream.

Habt Ihr Ideen, liegt es an den Servern ? Habt Ihr gleiche Probleme ?

Vor einiger Zeit ging es.

Gruß.


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2010)

Also, das kann auch mal einfach so an youtube liegen. Ich hab auch mal einwandfrei auch in HD (obwohl "nur" DSL6000), mal hab ich bei handy-Videos stocken und sekundenlange Pausen...


----------



## Blutstoff (23. August 2010)

Ich glaub, das hängt irgendwie mit der Telekom zusammen. Hab übrigens mometan das gleiche Problem mit youtube.


----------



## dot (24. August 2010)

Was hast du laut Browser fuer eine Downloadrate wenn du dir ein Video anschaust? Wenn die bei 30-40kb/Sek. liegt, dann tippe ich auf das ueblichen T-Com/Youtube Peeringproblem


----------



## dersuchti_93 (24. August 2010)

Hatte das Youtube Problem auch gehabt, ging nach paar Tagen/Wochen weg, da Youtube gerne Ausgelastet ist.
Aber komischerweise hat es bei meinen Kumpel super gefunzt, hatten zu selben zeit geyoutubt (richtig das Wort ?^^)

Schon einmal so ein Youtube acceleration genutzt? Bei mir ging es super 

Bei mir hat auch mal OS Neuinstallation geholfen, oder Browser wechsel


----------



## Painkiller (25. August 2010)

Hast du den aktuellen Flash-Player installiert? Eine alte Version könnte auch für Probleme sorgen.


----------



## Communicator (25. August 2010)

Flashplayer ist der Neuste, diesen Acceleration kenne ich leider nicht.

Das mit der T-Com und Problemen mit Youtube habe ich auch schon gehört, aber am Anfang ging es, eben mit der T-Com. Verwunderlich. Vieleicht liegt es wirklich an den Servern. Muß ich mal beobachten. 

Auf jeden Fall erstmal Danke für die vielen Tipps und Meinungen. Sollte sich was zum Positiven ändern werde ich mich melden.

Gruß.


----------



## GPHENOM (26. August 2010)

Ich hab mit T-Com auch starke Schwankungen was YouTube angeht.
Aber ein Speedtest verändert sich nie


----------



## Communicator (26. August 2010)

^^ So, und nun habe ich mal wieder getestet........und es geht wieder flott. Warum 

Keine Ahnung warum. Liegt bestimmt wirklich an der T-Com.

Mmmmh...mysteriös..oder an den Servern von YT.

Danke erstmal Euch.

Gruß.


----------



## K3n$! (27. August 2010)

Ich denke mir mal, dass es so ist, wie bei den One-Click-Filehostern.

Die geben jedem Provider auch nur eine bestimmte Bandbreite und da haben nun einmal Leute, die bei der Telekom sind, das Nachsehen.


----------



## Chron-O-John (1. September 2010)

Bei mir hilft es manchmal den Proxy von meinem Provider zu verwenden.


----------



## Schachi (1. September 2010)

hab oder hatte da selbe problem (heut noch nicht getestet)
bin aber nicht bei der telekom.

ich würd einfach mal sagen das es ne überlastung ist ...


----------



## Robonator (7. Februar 2012)

*Moin ich will keinen neuen Thread erstellen deswegen poste ich es mal hier herein:*


Ich habe seit einigen Wochen auch das Problem das die Youtubevideos extrem langsam laden. Egal ob ich nun auf 360p oder auf 720p stelle. 
1080p kann ich komplett vergessen.

Ich hab eine 16k Leitung von der ca 14k hier ankommen. Ping ist bei ca 30ms momentan.

Während das video lädt steht bei der Geschwindigkeit z.B. folgendes:

1280x720, 1113 average kbps, 100% volume
HTTP, 5537 kbps
10 stage fps, 30 video fps, 3 dropped, 0 kbps
software video rendering, accelerated video decoding
NaN db, 1 audio factor

Falls das wichtig sein sollte...

Ich habe mehrere Browser ausprobiert und bei jedem ist es dasselbe. Egal ob Firefox, Chrome oder sogar IE. Alle sind sie langsam. 
Flashplayer ist Version 11,1,102,55 
Habe bei Youtube auch schon das HTML 5 ausprobiert, allerdings ist dort das selbe Phänomen. 
Es spielt auch keine Rolle zu welcher Tageszeit ist drauf bin. 
Was ich bemerkt habe ist, das die Videos auch in 1080p sehr schnell nach einem Routerneustart laden... ca 10Minuten später ist alles wieder gewohnt langsam.
Am Router oder Anbieter kann es eigentlich auch nicht liegen, da ich vor kurzem bei einem Kollegen war und die Videos bei ihm ebenfalls langsam waren. 
Hin und wieder brechen bei mir auch die Video FPS ein. Die Videos stottern dann leicht und kurz oder laufen langsam ab. 

Hardwarebeschleunigung ausschalten bringt ebenfalls keinen Unterschied.


----------



## GxGamer (8. Februar 2012)

Youtube hat momentan Datenbankprobleme, deswegen funktionieren auch ein paar Googleservices nur eingeschränkt.
Daher kommt dann wohl auch das Youtubeproblem, ist bei mir in den letzten Tagen auch ab und zu lahm gewesen.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (8. Februar 2012)

Bei mir ebenfalls.
Heute gings wieder, aber gestern und letzte Woche wars echt nervig.


----------



## Robonator (8. Februar 2012)

Ja Heute ging es auch, jetzt grade laden die HD Videos recht gut, allerdings dauert es ewig wenn man ein Stück vorspult. 
Nacher sieht das ganze bestimmt wieder anders aus :/


----------



## Liistefano (8. Februar 2012)

Du könntest auf folgender Seite auch schauen ob dein Provider evtl die Geschwindigkeit drosseld. 

Glasnost: Test if your ISP is shaping your traffic


----------

